# IN the real March Madness tourney



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wrestling NCAA Championships

Iowa has lost their first 3 matches with 2 of the kids their big guns.
The Barn door has been left open for the Buckeyes to win their 2nd NCAA title of 2015. They are in the lead right now. Go Bucks.
Dot the I shoot the Duck


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

West Valley city- home of the 2015 174# Nat'l Champ- Matt Brown

Congrats


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I actually watched some of the wrestling matches over the weekend. I used to love watching the high school team wrestle back in the day. For some reason, I found watching the college boys boring for the most part--not enough shooting for take downs and a lot of standing around slapping each other on the head and arms. Almost as boring as watching the TV fly fishing shows, but not quite.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know wrestling was still a collegiate sport....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

And some of us forgot Richfield was still a town-(0: Lets see St Louis McDonald center for this years championships- sold out- over a year in advance- right now I would buy you a front row ticket for next years in Madison Square garden- oops I can't it's sold out except for some Mezzanine seats- I remember when the point guard said- hey you're in our locker room- get you crap out of our lockers- I can still hear him saying " oh come on I didn't really mean that- let me out of the locker and turn those lights back on.


----------

